# '08 Idol: Max spacers?



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Time to build up my '08 Idol... Anyone know the max spacers allowed on the Mizuno carbon fork (between the Record headset and the stem)? 
I believe it's 40mm on Reynold's and 50mm on Easton's. This will be my Sunday bike, so I'm wanting a super-comfy position for long jaunts... w/o going overboard. 
TIA


----------

